# Gut the dpf



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

fastbuick19 said:


> Can I get away with gutting the dpf without a tune? I would gut it put it back on with all the sensors I already have code for dpf inefficient


no

the car reads pressure difference and emissions quality difference

a gutted dpf will have too large a pressure difference and the emissions will be too high, car will know something is wrong


----------



## fastbuick19 (Nov 9, 2021)

boraz said:


> no
> 
> the car reads pressure difference and emissions quality difference
> 
> a gutted dpf will have too large a pressure difference and the emissions will be too high, car will know something is wrong


What will happen if I gut the dpf and hook everything back up? I just need to do something temporarily until I delete it


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

fastbuick19 said:


> What will happen if I gut the dpf and hook everything back up? I just need to do something temporarily until I delete it


It will go into limp mode reduced speed warning.


----------



## fastbuick19 (Nov 9, 2021)

15cruzediesel said:


> It will go into limp mode reduced speed warning.


Anyway around that to trick pcm?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Delete tune.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What you're asking.

Isn't allowed to be discussed on the forum


----------



## fastbuick19 (Nov 9, 2021)

snowwy66 said:


> What you're asking.
> 
> Isn't allowed to be discussed on the forum


Alright thank you


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This should tell you all you need to know about defeat tunes!








EPA Hits Two More Diesel Tuners With $10 Million Fine For Defeat Devices


The EPA's crackdown on diesel emissions defeat devices has come to Michigan.




www.roadandtrack.com


----------

